# Another Very Rare Timex



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I just got this 1980 US Olympic Team quartz/balance watch today. It had the original Timex A cell in it but no leakage. It fired right up with a new 357. There is some mystery as to whether these were for the athletes at the winter games in Lake Placid or the summer games in Moscow that several countries, including the US, boycotted. I had been told originally they were for the summer games and were never issued.

Whatever the case you don't often see them.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Another nice find Bill like the dial on that one. I suppose that is one of the later quartz movements, are you going to show us some pics the movement


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> Another nice find Bill like the dial on that one. I suppose that is one of the later quartz movements, are you going to show us some pics the movement


He will - it's already on the Timex Forum


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

4 years earlier they did this one, it is a ladies and in top condition


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Paul said:


> 4 years earlier they did this one, it is a ladies and in top condition


Interesting! Would you know if it's for the Winter Games (InnsbrÃ¼ck) or the Summer Games (Montreal)? That's what Bill ( and myself for that matter  ) is trying to research.

Great watch - looks to be in minty condition!


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Here is the movement. What is different from other Timex quartz/ balance is that the circuit board is mounted vertically . It appears that this movement was used in 1980 watches.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Very nice Bill! :tongue2:

You certainly do have some interesting pieces


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

knuteols said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > 4 years earlier they did this one, it is a ladies and in top condition
> ...


My guess is the summer games, the winter games where in February, the watch was made in 1976, i would think if they had been for the winter ones the date would have been a 75?

It is in superb condition - unmarked except for the battery cover, it still has the original sealant around the case back, it does not run, i am unsure of the correct battery.

Paul D


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice find there


----------



## TraserH3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice, out of interested where did you dig up the background info about the watch?


----------

